# Unstable BSNL broadband in Mangalore



## vivek.virgo (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm using 1091 plan in Mangalore, Karnataka with 8 mbps speed upto 60 GB. I get a speed of 6 mbps mostly. 
The DSL link is very unstable and there are frequent disconnections all day long at the most appropriate times 

SNR margin (downstream) is mostly less than 9 and goes upto max 17.
Upstream is lower than that always approx 6.
Attenuation (dB): 17.5 / 6.2 

After 3 days of logging a complaint, bsnl tech visited yesterday and after some tinkering, blamed the splitter as he got a better SNR (approx 15) when he accessed modem config page on his smart phone by connecting his wireless modem directly to the main line bypassing the splitter. (I have a desktop with wired modem). bsnl no longer supplies modems/splitters so customers have to buy their own 

He claims that higher speed plans have low SNR. Is that so?

Now today i connected my modem directly to the main line but SNR is again < 9.

I'll complain again on Monday and if not resolved I plan to give up on bsnl and get a airtel connection which is available for 800 rs.

Any comments / suggestions?

Does anyone here have experience with airtel in Mangalore?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't think higher speed plan have lower SNR, may be someone else here with higher speed connection can verify it. However, if your splitter is bad then replace it, should cost less than 100 (as I remember last time I purchased) and is working good.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 18, 2015)

Try this: Keep the phone engaged and see whether the internet disconnects.


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 18, 2015)

Man here in my place too, connection drops every now and then. Crappy bsnl. 
DSL light will not stay on. It keeps blinking for thousand minutes.  Called several times last days and now it seems the net is stable. 
btw for 1091 rs, that plan is somewhat good na..? 
(Never compare to ACT or others.   , they offer brilliant plans for this rate.)


----------



## vivek.virgo (Oct 18, 2015)

Ricky said:


> I don't think higher speed plan have lower SNR, may be someone else here with higher speed connection can verify it. However, if your splitter is bad then replace it, should cost less than 100 (as I remember last time I purchased) and is working good.



Well, I suspect splitter is not the culprit as I tried connecting to main line without splitter and landline like the bsnl guy did. 
I still get only 6 mbps speed with SNR at 7.



jkultimate said:


> Man here in my place too, connection drops every now and then. Crappy bsnl.
> DSL light will not stay on. It keeps blinking for thousand minutes.  Called several times last days and now it seems the net is stable.
> btw for 1091 rs, that plan is somewhat good na..?
> (Never compare to ACT or others.   , they offer brilliant plans for this rate.)



Yes, it's fine as far as bsnl plans go. Cheaper as compared to the other regular plans where the rent is much higher for 8 mbps.



chimera201 said:


> Try this: Keep the phone engaged and see whether the internet disconnects.



It doesn't disconnect on using the phone. In fact in the morning when I switch on my computer the DSL link does not get established by itself. I have to dial any number on the landline and then the DSL link gets connected. I don't have to talk just dial 2-3 digits on the phone.  Crazy but true. Any ideas what's going on?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 18, 2015)

vivek.virgo said:


> It doesn't disconnect on using the phone. In fact in the morning when I switch on my computer the DSL link does not get established by itself. I have to dial any number on the landline and then the DSL link gets connected. I don't have to talk just dial 2-3 digits on the phone.  Crazy but true. Any ideas what's going on?



*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/2...and-related-queries-here-185.html#post2263187


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2015)

vivek.virgo said:


> It doesn't disconnect on using the phone. In fact in the morning when I switch on my computer the DSL link does not get established by itself. I have to dial any number on the landline and then the DSL link gets connected. I don't have to talk just dial 2-3 digits on the phone.  Crazy but true. Any ideas what's going on?



Yes, happened to me when I had poor line years back, I suspect that when you make a call, there is more power available on line and hence able to make stable DSL link. 

If BSNL guys are not helping then you can do following things: 

1. Remove all joints from your line ie. from telephone pole to your home. If you need to have joints then just clean and reconnect and wrap them with plain regular polythene (do not use electricity tape as it causes retention of moisture inside joint). Replace your connector as well as if there is any socket then clean it.

2. Draft a postal mail, send it all seniors  (ie. GM , local head office, GM regional office and send one copy to SDO local exchange) using registered mail .. within week things will be good. Make sure to draft letter which is understood well in your area, as I had once done English and they were not even able to properly understand it.. next time I then did it in Hindi and my phone was fixed on Sunday .


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 28, 2015)

what happened to BSNL?

I am getting very low download speeds and slow Browsing.  ( BSNL GUJARAT)


----------



## pakkunet (Oct 29, 2015)

I am also on the same plan since August 2015.

It took me a while to work with the NOC guys to get my line back to stable. I had the same
issue as you where my upstream snr was around 8-9 leading to frequent disconnects.

According to BSNL an upstream SNR of 10db is necessary to allow stable connects.

Ultimately by trial and error we were able to fix it by resetting the profile.
My upstream SNR now fluctuates from 20db to 15db and downstream snr is 20.5-21db.

My port speeds after trial and error are set to 8192/640 . Lower upstream port speeds
will result in a better upstream SNR which allows you more stable connects.

I enjoy stable connects since the modifications. It's been over 2 months with no issues.

I use g.DMT modulation for connects instead of ADSL2 / 2+. g.DMT gives a better connection.

Incidentally I'm in the same city as the OP. So in case you need more info on whom to contact
etc. do drop me a PM.

- - - Updated - - -

I also have a backup airtel 1mpbs Unlimited (No FUP) connection since my work
needs constant internet connectivity with a fall back.

That alternate connection has been installed since November 2008 and I have had
zero issues with the connection going down ever since.

BSNL also has been really stable for me and I have had only 2 issues relating to
downtime since the connection was installed in March 2006.

But knowing BSNL your mileage may vary!


----------

